# Permanon Introductory Kit GB Tomorrow



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

Good News, we will be introducing our first GB on a selection of Permanon Products available to DW Members Only. 

GB will start tomorrow 14th October and finishes 28th

The Kit Includes
1 x 50ml Permanon Car Supershine
1 x 50ml Permanon Car 2 in 1 Shampoo/coating
1 x 100ml Permanon Hecta Orgainc Stain Remover
1 x 100ml Permanon Omega Mineral Stain Remover
1 x 100ml Permanon Glass Ready To Use
1 x Nanotech Super Citrus Wheel Cleaner
1 x Microfibre Cloth

Great Kit to clean and protect your glass, paintwork, wheels, trim, interior and engine bay.

This offer will only last 2 weeks and will only cost you £22.00 and we will ship it to you FREE (UK ONLY) :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

a great sample kit :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds good to me where do I sign....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great way of trying a variety of your products.

Will you be putting up a little about each product and what dilution ratios work best in your section :thumb:


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Count me in :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll defo have one of these, nice one!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Permanon uk said:


> Hi Guys
> .....
> 
> 1 x 100ml Permanon Hecta Orgainc Stain Remover


Should that be Organic?

Sounds intresting though, I may try these out dependant on price. It'll be my first detailing order in months!!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

When you say free shipping to the UK do you actually mean the UK as in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland or do you really mean free shipping to GB (England, Scotland and Wales)? I live in Northern Ireland and this simple yet frequently mistake makes a big difference. 

Thanks.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there
i like to purchase the kit,could you ship it to israel{ill add the shipping fee]?
thanks.


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> Sounds good to me where do I sign....


I will post all details tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Permanon uk said:


> I will post all details tomorrow.


Order will be coming your way tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Great way of trying a variety of your products.
> 
> Will you be putting up a little about each product and what dilution ratios work best in your section :thumb:


We will add application instructions with each kit. 
Visit www.permanonuk.co.uk or our eshop www.nanotechsst.co.uk
Where we have detailed info on each product and some application video's


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

ant_s said:


> Should that be Organic?
> 
> Sounds intresting though, I may try these out dependant on price. It'll be my first detailing order in months!!


Yep sorry spelling mistake.:thumb:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> When you say free shipping to the UK do you actually mean the UK as in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland or do you really mean free shipping to GB (England, Scotland and Wales)? I live in Northern Ireland and this simple yet frequently mistake makes a big difference.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes no problem we:thumb: will ship to all the above.


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Hi there
> i like to purchase the kit,could you ship it to israel{ill add the shipping fee]?
> thanks.


Yes no problem I wil ship to Israel will just need to get postage cost for you, what works best in Israel?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers will be trying one of these kits myself always good to keep trying new products


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

do i get one of these....

Cracking offer babe....

Just to let you chaps know that Permanon Hecta is truly outstanding....I use it not only as an additive to my foam but also as a clay lube...dilution ratio is roughly around the 1:100 mark for a lube which is weak, but its all it needs as it helps with further cleansing and preps panels ideally for the supershine to be applied...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like You will get busy with this GB sign me in for one


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> do i get one of these....
> 
> Cracking offer babe....
> 
> Just to let you chaps know that Permanon Hecta is truly outstanding....I use it not only as an additive to my foam but also as a clay lube...dilution ratio is roughly around the 1:100 mark for a lube which is weak, but its all it needs as it helps with further cleansing and preps panels ideally for the supershine to be applied...


Glade you like the offer, thought it would be good kit for everyone to try.:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Permanon uk said:


> Glade you like the offer, thought it would be good kit for everyone to try.:thumb:


Ive just emailed you sweetness....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Like the look of that GB. I have just bought some Supershine last week, more wont hurt tho'.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Permanon uk said:


> Yes no problem I wil ship to Israel will just need to get postage cost for you, what works best in Israel?


The SUN..:lol:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

ronwash said:


> The SUN..:lol:


yeh all we got to look forward to is winter


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Permanon uk said:


> yeh all we got to look forward to is winter


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

any objections to members ordering 2 kits? I'll keep my eye out for the GB tomorrow morning


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

No problem you can order as many as you like:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Permanon uk said:


> Yes no problem we:thumb: will ship to all the above.


How about shipping to southern Ireland?
cheers:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cracking group buy for anyone wanting to trial the products. The Nanotech citrus wheel cleaner is a nice maintenance cleaner as well. Hecta is a great degreaser. Omega works brilliantly on tarnished exhaust pipes ( still need polishing but cuts the work down ) and glass is one of the best and most simplistic products on the market.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

great offer for forum members:thumb:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

spyder said:


> How about shipping to southern Ireland?
> cheers:thumb:


Yes I can ship to Southern Ireland but you will need to pay the postage.:thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

How much is postage to germany ?


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi

Postage cost to post to Germany for the Permanon Kit will be £6.00

Cheers 
Janet


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

*Permanon Introduction Kit GB*

Hi Guys

Well lets rock and roll the GB is now up please go to GB section

Cheers
Janet:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry for being thick but I cant see the offer in GB?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Sorry for being thick but I cant see the offer in GB?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236135

:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236135
> 
> :thumb:


Good man! :thumb:


----------

